# prob;ems with rewind crank



## sarallyn (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a canon ae-1 program.
I need to rewind the film (I've already pushed the button on the bottom, no problem there), but the crank just won't. the screw attached to the crank and the film inside te camera keeps on comming out. I screwed it back in, but now the film just isn't rewinding. I hear a click every few revolutions of the crank, but there's nothing.


----------



## Overkill-F1 (Feb 24, 2008)

My first advise is to use a changing bag or darkroom and open the camera up and remove the film.
I'm a little confused when you say 'I hear a click every few revolutions of the crank'. This may mean that the film is fully re-wound into the film cannister and the noise is the end of the film clicking inside ofthe cannister.
But you also said 'but the crank just won't' ...won't what?


----------



## omtech (Feb 25, 2008)

If the rewind knob unscrews when trying to rewind film the answer is simple:  you're turning the knob in the wrong direction.  The vast majority of film slr's require you to turn the rewind knob clockwise (when looking down from the top) to rewind the film into the cassette.  Turn it counter-clockwise, the film tries to reverse direction inside the cassette AND the rewind knob unscrews. If you hear a little click as you rewind "and nothing happens" it's because the film may not have been loaded properly in the first place, film NEVER went through the camera, and it is already rewound into the cassette.  John, www.zuiko.com


----------



## sarallyn (Feb 25, 2008)

Alright, so I took the camera into a totally dark room. I opened up the camera only to find that the film was completely rewound... and the meter that was stuck on "24" exposures automatically turned back to "s". 

Oye. I'm just glad it's working again.

Thanks for the responses.


----------

